# Vapour Mountain A, B And C



## Andre (16/2/14)

All of you that got some of @Oupa's testers, please post your impressions here. And be very honest - it will be to our advantage in the long run. Found a vape meet is not ideal to really try and evaluate a juice. Same as a normal review - name of juice, impressions - flavour, vapour, throat hit, equipment used, rating out of 10, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

And for those of us that didn't get we'll just eat worms!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And for those of us that didn't get we'll just eat worms!


Aaagh, that is horrible, and you want us to write here about nice juices after seeing that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/2/14)

Hmm the VM juices we tried A,B and C were Divine but here are my impressions of the mystery juices:

Juice A:
Was a very sweet juice, reminded me of those boiled sweets I used to eat as a kid. Has a lovely perfume aroma (thanks @Nooby for that description, very apt). The flavour is smooth and what is great is that the taste is consistent both on the inhale and the exhale.

Juice B:
My impressions was that it was very much a cake desert flavour, reminded me of as non-alcoholic tiramisu with a twist. Flavour to me was quite creamy, not an ADV for me simply because in general I am not a real cake based desert fan. Again a very smooth taste and does leave a bit of a creamy feel on the exhale.

Juice C:
My favourite out of all three. It was peachy with a hint of rooibos. An understated juice with a flavour that lingers (which is a good thing in my books). A definite summer vape juice, quite refreshing and again very very smooth.

All the juices had the same throat hit to me and at 9mg nic that was perfect. The juices are satisfying without giving you that itchy throat I feel I have gotten from some other juice brands I have tried in the past. Vapour production was good and clean and imo amounted to the same amount of cloud one would get from an analogue. Personally I am a flavour chaser and not a cloud chaser, I like a bit of cloud but flavour a paramount and these juices definitely got that balance spot on.

It would be brilliant if @Oupa will let us know in the future what those flavours were so that I can order some more. I had tried loads of juices at the meet but VM Mystery juices stood out the most for me as being top quality and highest purity. I cant express in words how smooth the juices are. VM is definitely a top tier juice and something to invest in. Keep your tanks filled with VM juices and you will forget to eat and drink as the flavours are very flavourful and you will find yourself not wanting to breath air but rather breath VM.

Edit:
Forgot to mention that I tasted these on the kits that were supplied by @Oupa 
I am yet to test it in my kit as my tanks still have some juice in them. Once emptied will top up with mytery VM juices and comment on the samples that I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

@Oupa I think it's time to offer taster packs of flavour A, B and C to the forum members for more feedback!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

Thanks so much @BhavZ, well done, am sure @Oupa will appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Silver (16/2/14)

Excellent commentary @Matthee. 

Were these mystery juices from the new Legends range? Didnt see any tobacco mentioned?

Will be very interesting to look back at your observations when the names of these juices are revealed. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Excellent commentary @Matthee.
> 
> Were these mystery juices from the new Legends range? Didnt see any tobacco mentioned?
> 
> Will be very interesting to look back at your observations when the names of these juices are revealed. Thanks!



Bottle C was noted that it contained hints of tobacco if I remember correctly but personally I could not taste any, however I think the tobacco is what brought out the undertones of rooibos. If it was safe to drink the bottle I would have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

*Juice A* (Kanger Aerotank, 2.0 ohms on a Vision Spinner, adjusted to each taster's preference)

I picked up that candied sweetness as well with lots of the perfume aroma @BhavZ refers to. I do not like the perfume aroma. The sweetness in not overwhelming, just right. Also put the household (3 adults) through their paces. They picked up old time musk sweets (beecham), coconut, pina colada-ish and all commented on the perfume aroma, especially on the exhale. None liked it, bar my son - who says this is the best of all the juices I have ever let him taste (he is an occasional smoker, but not a vaper). On tasting again, the perfume aroma does appear to have that same musk candy character. For someone that likes that taste, this will be an amazing e-liquid. Very smooth and refined. Vaping this as I am typing - this could grow on one!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Old time musk flavor from way back! I need this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Old time musk flavor from way back! I need this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



is it like those little pink sweets you used to get ??


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> is it like those little pink sweets you used to get ??



I hope not because the old time musk and the little pink sweet (called cashews) have distinctly different tastes... I love both!


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (16/2/14)

Juice A was my favourite by far, sort of like a Paris Hilton perfume but with a sweet kick and a low to medium TH. Superb. 

Juice B was kieff almost like Amarula mixed with coffee and almond. 

Juice C was most definitely a rooibos/naartjie flavour, very citrus but with a hint of subtle cream. Also a juice I would vape in large quantities. 
Absolutely fantastic and thanks for theaadventure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/14)

*Juice B* (Kanger Aerotank, 2.0 ohms on a Vision Spinner, adjusted to each taster's preference)

When I tasted Grandmaster from 5Pawns, I nearly gagged because of the sour milk taste. So, found out I do not like the nutty juices - they translate to sour milk for me. And this one is a nutty one, although about half the intensity of Grandmaster. Trying to ignore the nuttiness, I found the juice smooth and buttery with a perfectly balanced sweetness, a touch of honey on the tip of the tongue. The household picked up chocolate, caramel, banana, Turkish Delight. Clearly a multi-layered e-liquid. Good vapour, moderate throat hit. Grandmaster lovers methinks will relish this. The more I vape the more integrated and less noticeable the nuttiness becomes.
Edit: Tried this again this morning. The, to me "over-nuttiness" has integrated even more and is still there but more of a background note. Seems this juice will change over time as complex juices tend to do and might like some steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Matthee said:


> *Juice B* (Kanger Aerotank, 2.0 ohms on a Vision Spinner, adjusted to each taster's preference)
> 
> When I tasted Grandmaster from 5Pawns, I nearly gagged because of the sour milk taste. So, found out I do not like the nutty juices - they translate to sour milk for me. And this one is a nutty one, although about half the intensity of Grandmaster. Trying to ignore the nuttiness, I found the juice smooth and buttery with a perfectly balanced sweetness, a touch of honey on the tip of the tongue. The household picked up chocolate, caramel, banana, Turkish Delight. Clearly a multi-layered e-liquid. Good vapour, moderate throat hit. Grandmaster lovers methinks will relish this. The more I vape the more integrated and less noticeable the nuttiness becomes.



B is my favorite. I can definitely taste banana, choc and a bit of cream still trying to work out what else. Might be a hint of caramel just a hint though. Been vaping this on and off since last night. Evod 2ish ohm coil 3.7V. Gave it a whack in the dripper and the TH is intense. It is definitely a dessert vape. 

Can I pre order ????

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

sounds like B would be my thing...whats the shipping cost to Germany?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Im so Jealous!!! I also want mystery juice tasties  @Oupa be a darling and send some to the rest of the forum member's too please lol if only was viable!!! Lucky buggers!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (16/2/14)

loaded up some c after cleaning the reo and @Oupa did something right this time lol.

this juice is lekker. tobacco and something dont know what it is.@bhavs you sure you tasted rooibos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> loaded up some c after cleaning the reo and @Oupa did something right this time lol.
> 
> this juice is lekker. tobacco and something dont know what it is.@bhavs you sure you tasted rooibos
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



After reading this I loaded some up. Its good gonna pack it in the case for tomorrow. I also didn't taste rooibos..But now its bed time.


----------



## BhavZ (17/2/14)

Last night I tasted B again on my own setup (PT 2 Mini on an ego spinner at 3.9V) and I had gotten taste of brandy, could have been the heat resulting in some mind altered state, but honestly I quite liked the brandy bite that it had.

With regards to C, I must the rooibos was a subtle taste on the exhale, but the peach is yum.


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

Wow chaps, what wonderful juices these ones sound to be 

@Matthee, loved how you got the whole family involved. They sure came up with an impressive list of flavours to describe the juices. 

So it seems like A, B, C are a perfume Paris Hilton, a nutty one and a naartjie rooibos tobacco one. 

What i find amazing is how many different flavours were used to describe these juices. 

@Oupa must be having a good chuckle 

On that note, wishing @Oupa well fo his first day back at work since having the baby


----------



## Mikey (17/2/14)

Off to PE now, but I have been dripping on my new Trident. Loving B --> Only one I have tried so far. Review to come once I have vaped all 3  Thanks for the testers @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

*Juice C* (Kanger Aerotank, 2.0 ohms on a Vision Spinner at 4.8 V and on a Reo Grand with Reomizer2 with a triple twisted 30g coil at 0.62 ohms and cotton wick)

Have been vaping this for the day so far. Great juice, not easy to pin down. Certainly a robust tobacco and a fruit, neither in the ascendency, but perfectly balanced. I experience the fruit as peachy. Aftertaste is just a hint of sweetness and a touch of pepper on the tongue. The household smells caramel popcorn and say they detect a BP tobacco taste with the sweetness of fruit. On the lower power with the Aerotank the tobacco is a little more pronounced and the peppery taste is lost. On the higher power with the Reo the tobacco and fruity notes are in total balance for me and then I get the slight pepper on the tongue and a lingering sweetness. Methinks this juice, like many good tobaccos, like some power behind it. Have tasted many tobaccos and this one is certainly unique for me. Certainly on my list to order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Ok I couldn't put down Sample C all day filled a little Evod twice. Reminds me of when we use to rub whiskey on Romeo & Juliet cigars. Really don't know what the fruity taste is some mentioned peach. Maybe, maybe not all I can say is lekker. Roll on March 1st.

Problem is........ there is almost none left

Reactions: Like 1


----------

